# Parting is such sweet sorrow!



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

One of my first 50 cab purchases were 03 Boli CE's. Smoked the last one today. Tear! Tasted wonderful. Post par tum for cigar smokers I guess. The first cigar of a box I always approach with cautious optimism mixed with a concern that ... well they might suck.

The last one from good boxes brings a small sadness remembering smokes past. Well that and the game last night. :sl


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> The last one from good boxes brings a small sadness remebering smokes past. Well that and the game last night. :sl


Get over it, ya big baby!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Now to crack the cab of early 90s CEs you had sitting behind this one, that will probably be phenominal.......:r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

drevim said:


> Now to crack the cab of early 90s CEs you had sitting behind this one, that will probably be phenominal.......:r


:r :r


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear about it Dave. If you are afraid of this separation anxiety at the end of your cabs, just send them to me when you have 1 left and you should be okay.

scottie


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Well that and the game last night. :sl


come on Dave! that game was awesome


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

It's kinda a weird feeling when you smoke a cigar from a box and the flavors alone can bring back memories of the previous box inhabitants. I would bury the label in the backyard :r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I certainly hope you gave it a proper 21 match salute.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> One of my first 50 cab purchases were 03 Boli CE's. Smoked the last one today. Tear! Tasted wonderful. Post par tum for cigar smokers I guess. The first cigar of a box I always approach with cautious optimism mixed with a concern that ... well they might suck.
> 
> The last one from good boxes brings a small sadness remembering smokes past. Well that and the game last night. :sl


I agree DK. I have experienced a kind of emptiness, especially if I know it is the last of a particular brand that won't ever be made again, or the last of a batch or box that I have had for a while and they got better over time. 
As for the game last night, for me what happened was totally unexpected. Both teams had a great regular season run, I think the 51 day layoff is harmful.


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

I feel the same way, only it's with 5ers from CBid. A they often do, in fact, suck!! Thanks to 'others' I found a new path... :hn 

VinnDog
:tpd:


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Get over it, ya big baby!


:r :r


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

drevim said:


> Now to crack the cab of early 90s CEs you had sitting behind this one, that will probably be phenominal.......:r


Ain't that the truth!?!?:r

It is always a shame to end a box that has been good and gotten better over time. Guess you could always get in 5 or 6 more to make up for it!?


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

If only you had some more cigars to smoke, it wouldn't be soo sad. Oh wait...nevermind!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Just refill the box with creamosas and you will never know they are gone


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

All kidding aside - the last one from a good box is always an event. Worse yet - now there is a hole where that box should be.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> One of my first 50 cab purchases were 03 Boli CE's. Smoked the last one today. Tear! Tasted wonderful. Post par tum for cigar smokers I guess. The first cigar of a box I always approach with cautious optimism mixed with a concern that ... well they might suck.
> 
> The last one from good boxes brings a small sadness remembering smokes past. Well that and the game last night. :sl


Que taps . Da da daaaaaa.......da. Glad you enjoyed the box. Along with the sadness also comes a certain satisfaction!!!


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

I seem to be unable to smoke the last one from a great box. I have one '03 La Fuerza that I simply can't put a torch to. Same with my last few '03 SLR Churchills. I have to save _one_.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

joed said:


> All kidding aside - the last one from a good box is always an event. Worse yet - now there is a hole where that box should be.


That hole is the killer. :hn


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

if you let me rummage around behind all those damned ugly boxes and cabs in your humidor, I'm quite sure I could find a new chunk of rope to hang you with....
It might take me a day or two to find rope, so don't call the police for a day or two. The safe word is 





"Ligero"


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Felt the same when the youngest daughter left the house to be on her own...well maybe not.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Sorry for your loss Dave.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Bigga Petey said:


> That hole is the killer. :hn


:r No way! It's not a hole, it's an opportunity! Think of all the wonderful things you can put there! Cue the Gloria Gaynor, someone!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Cracked a new friend (cab) for Legal tonight. 02 PUnch SS # 2.  Darn fine smokes.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

muziq said:


> :r No way! It's not a hole, it's an opportunity! Think of all the wonderful things you can put there! Cue the Gloria Gaynor, someone!


Exactly....an opportunity for a new "friend".... 

Glad the new friend you cracked tonight was good for you Dave!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Cracked a new friend (cab) for Legal tonight. 02 PUnch SS # 2. Darn fine smokes.


somehow I just knew that was coming.....too bad you can't buy or even find those suckers anywhere:dr


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Cracked a new friend (cab) for Legal tonight. 02 PUnch SS # 2. Darn fine smokes.


Oh, how soon we forget.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Cracked a new friend (cab) for Legal tonight. 02 PUnch SS # 2. Darn fine smokes.


Ya see, so there ya go


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

What game? :sl


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> somehow I just knew that was coming.....too bad you can't buy or even *find* those suckers anywhere:dr


It was easy. Bottom drawer right side.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> It was easy. Bottom drawer right side.


Oh, that's easy....can I get a key?  :r


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> It was easy. Bottom drawer right side.


You know what Dr. Phil says, you have to replace one thing with something else (or something like that  )


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

drevim said:


> You know what Dr. Phil says, you have to replace one thing with something else (or something like that  )


Tried an 01 PL Lonsdale box today. They are pretty good as well.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Tried an 01 PL Lonsdale box today. They are pretty good as well.


What was your take on them, Dave? In comparison to the current REs? Somehow I thought you may recover from that empty cab....


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Get over it, ya big baby!


AMEN! It's not like you have twelve more cabs in that mammoth humi! 

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Tried an 01 PL Lonsdale box today. They are pretty good as well.


See that will work too!

ATL


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> Oh, that's easy....can I get a key?  :r


Borrow Sean's!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Borrow Sean's!


Oh, SNAP!! :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Oh, SNAP!! :r


Tom you never need a key.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

So, how many of the coolidors are full already?...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Tom you never need a key.


I'm moving to Ohio and changing my name to Klughog.  :r


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

The two on the upper right look a little empty, I can actually see the back of the locker. :r

I actually saved the picture this time, I know you have a tendency to replace them with very nice looking women. :r

Edit - looks like you changed it already, must have done it when I was writing my reply. If anyone would like to see the picture, I take brides. J/K :r :r :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

MMMMM....Love those "Panagas" cigars!!! :dr


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

haha yes the pic was fun while it lasted...


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm sure you will have no problem filling that void Dave! Time to break out one of those Dunhills as a fine salute to another box well smoked.:ss


----------

